# Feel like dancing a little? At Jambase on Thursday, May 12?



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'll have to apologise to marcel from the start. i'm really no competition to the more seasoned event organizers here, as this is the very first time i've ever posted a come-on-let's-have-a-night-out thread . 

it's just that i'm not really the type to go out and talk and drink and talk and drink and talk and drink... and so, would love to go dancing tomorrow night at jambase in the madinat, and meet some forumers at the same time. it's always good to catch up with people you hardly know 

whoever is interested can pm me to confirm or ask for directions - although if you can't find the madinat in dubai, you might have landed today or spent too much time living to work  - or can simply show up there preferably before 10 pm or so. i believe there is a 60 dhs entry fee after that with one drink included. if the group is larger, i'll try and book a table in due time, so i'd really appreciate it if you could reply today. no worries if no one replies, i'm still going 

i haven't been there in a million years, and can't guarantee it's still a fun place, but it used to be my favourite due to the really good live band they have, the great atmosphere, the not-so-young crowd partying there, the comparatively fewer ladies of purchasable virtue lurking around, and fewer gigolos hunting for cougars (and the other way round...). the cons would be the smoke that almost killed me once and the overpriced drinks (eh, what's new...).

still, i haven't danced in a long time, and will go there tomorrow night. how about you?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love this place and remember going there with all of you the last time. The band is great. Hope you and whoever shows up has a lovely time!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ok, i just got some advice on posting a link here... 

for those who really live at the office or have just landed, here's a link. all colours, sizes, shapes, nationalities, ethnic backgrounds, religious, political, sexual, and cultural orientations and denominations are welcome 

Jambase


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

cami said:


> ok, i just got some advice on posting a link here...
> 
> for those who really live at the office or have just landed, here's a link. all colours, sizes, shapes, nationalities, ethnic backgrounds, religious, political, sexual, and cultural orientations and denominations are welcome
> 
> Jambase


That sounds really cool. The downside is the cuisine, though. American Cuisine ? come on!!!

what kind of songs do they sing there ?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> That sounds really cool. The downside is the cuisine, though. American Cuisine ? come on!!!
> 
> what kind of songs do they sing there ?


i've never had dinner there, just went for drinks and dancing, but i've never seen a vacant table either whenever i go, so the food must be okish. 

you can book the tables around the dancing floor (no dinner), or away from it (for dinner). the music they play and sing is a mix 80s-to date, and they also take suggestions from the public.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm not sure who i told and who i didn't, so i'll post the latest info here: you've got to pay 60 dhs if you get there after 9:30, not 10 pm, so those who said they'd come later, mind this extra  

take the rest of the day off to be in shape tonight for dancing


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

oh, and don't forget: polish your dancing shoes 



i've learned a thing or two from you marcel


----------



## syed.ali.hassan (May 20, 2011)

when will you go again ? i will join you


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

*feel like dancing alittle*

hi cami 
it was nice meeting you the other day. i like your idea ( to go dancing ) if it is on the weekends.............


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

cami said:


> still, i haven't danced in a long time, and will go there tomorrow night. how about you?


Hi Cami. verey nice 
Hoply you will injoy the night, have a great time


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

@ ALLAITH: please read the date 

@ DOHA: we've never met before. also, my suggestion didn't refer to a regular dancing night. i went out with friends last thursday and thought i'd put up a thread here too.

@ syed.ali.hassan: if i ever put up a night out thread again on the forum, it's not going to be only me, so if you decide to join any of these nights, be prepared to meet a lot of people.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

cami said:


> @ ALLAITH: please read the date
> 
> .


YES i NOTE THAT AFTER I SUBMIT. I AM SORRY
SO, IT WAS NICE THERE???:cheer2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ALLAITH said:


> YES i NOTE THAT AFTER I SUBMIT. I AM SORRY
> SO, IT WAS NICE THERE???:cheer2:


no worries, it happens 

yes i had a lot of fun. i love to dance and go whenever i feel like it. it's great exercise too, a lot better than sweating in a gym running on the mill like a guinea pig in a lab


----------

